# BBB Newbie - Got Questions



## kevin13 (Dec 6, 2011)

So after reading alot of threads on BBB, I've finally decided to give it a try.  I have a few questions, which I'm sure have been answered already, but I wanted them in one thread that I can come back too.  I apologize if this is redundant for most of you.

Is there a specific cure time using Pop's brine based on weight of meat?

Once cured, I've read about drying the meat prior to smoking.  What's the process, for how long, and why?

I plan on using butterflied pork butts, but only the side with the fat cap like SmokinAl did and I'll be cold smoking in a MES with a AMAZ pellet smoker.  Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2011)

Kevin13 said:


> So after reading alot of threads on BBB, I've finally decided to give it a try.  I have a few questions, which I'm sure have been answered already, but I wanted them in one thread that I can come back too.  I apologize if this is redundant for most of you.
> 
> Is there a specific cure time using Pop's brine based on weight of meat? It goes by the thickness of the meat, If it's under 2 '' thick 7-9 days is plenty.
> 
> ...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Kevin13*
> 
> Once cured, I've read about drying the meat prior to smoking.  What's the process, for how long, and why?  The purpose is to form a pellicle (a dry outer layer) on the meat so it takes up smoke.  I do as Al says in his post, then for good measure -- set them in front of a fan on the counter for about an hour before smoking.  I did not take this step seriously enough in my early BBB's, and had bacons that lacked a good smoke penetration.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

To aid in drying, should I pat down the meat with paper towels to remove excess moisture after removing from the brine?

I'm using the side with the fat cap only as I need the other halves for sausage I'll be making.  Trying to make this dual purpose


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 9, 2011)

> To aid in drying, should I pat down the meat with paper towels to remove excess moisture after removing from the brine?


  *Yes*, I always towel dry before refrigeration.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well they answered the question I want to see the BBB "show me the bacon".


----------

